# Bee Pollen



## Jellybean#1 (Dec 23, 2014)

Any one know where I can get bee pollen granules for smoothies?  thanks X


----------



## Scorpy (Oct 2, 2014)

I got some in a liquid form from Tesco??


----------



## Jellybean#1 (Dec 23, 2014)

Oh really thanks for that hon I shall have a look at the weekend, was it in a special section?  X


----------

